# iPhone X Wireless charging



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Is this working for anyone? I slide my phone into the slot, without a case, and it does absolutely nothing.


----------



## DarknessFalls (Apr 20, 2018)

I know this thread is a few months old but it was never answered. The Cruze wireless charging is not compatible with the iPhone X per Apple.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208148


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

The wireless charging works with my Samsung Galaxy S9. My partner's iPhone 8 however does not work on my Cruze Premier.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Premier17 said:


> The wireless charging works with my Samsung Galaxy S9. My partner's iPhone 8 however does not work on my Cruze Premier.


Apple only supports Qi; Samsung supports PMA/Qi wireless charging. The Cruze uses PMA.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

After using the wireless charging for several weeks now, I have to say that it is pretty unreliable. I use wireless charging to charge my Galaxy phone pretty much exclusively and the only wireless charger I have issues with is the one built into the Cruze. I'd say it actually only works about 25% of the time. I often have to remove the phone and re-insert it sometimes 10+ times before it'll finally start charging the phone. Once it DOES start working, it usually stays working... but otherwise it's pretty disappointing and you're not missing much by not having it work with your iPhone.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Premier17 said:


> After using the wireless charging for several weeks now, I have to say that it is pretty unreliable. I use wireless charging to charge my Galaxy phone pretty much exclusively and the only wireless charger I have issues with is the one built into the Cruze. I'd say it actually only works about 25% of the time. I often have to remove the phone and re-insert it sometimes 10+ times before it'll finally start charging the phone. Once it DOES start working, it usually stays working... but otherwise it's pretty disappointing and you're not missing much by not having it work with your iPhone.


Have a case on it or something? My S8 works every time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

